# Womans Weekly vintage knitting patterns



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Just wanted to let UK people know that Woman's Weekly magazine has a supplement this week of vintage knitting patterns. For just 95p it's a bargain, and the patterns are nice. I'm going to knit the girls bolero. I love it when I find something like this!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Oooh, thanks for letting us know. I'm going to look out for that :thumbup:


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

yes, thankyou!


----------



## denise1948 (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you for the info I will get one tomorrow I like their patterns 
love denise x


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

I will be sending my husband out for one too as I have my leg in plaster.. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, I am SO jealous! I live in Canada so it's not available to us  
Born in the UK and I remember my dear departed Mom getting Womans Weekly every week.


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Zara said:


> Oh, I am SO jealous! I live in Canada so it's not available to us
> Born in the UK and I remember my dear departed Mom getting Womans Weekly every week.


You can get them a online version


----------



## Zara (Oct 24, 2011)

annehill said:


> You can get them a online version


Wow, thanks, I will check that out! :thumbup:


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you I will go buy it today.


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, Have you any idea how to obtain it online? I'd just returned from my weekly shop and the mag will probably be sold out by the time I get out again. All I came up with on my search were books ranging from about £4.99 available for ipads and Kindle Fire. I'd be grateful for any help.Thank you.


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Shelagh.Hollingworth said:


> Hello, Have you any idea how to obtain it online? I'd just returned from my weekly shop and the mag will probably be sold out by the time I get out again. All I came up with on my search were books ranging from about £4.99 available for ipads and Kindle Fire. I'd be grateful for any help.Thank you.


From here

http://www.ipcmedia.com/womansweekly


----------



## knit1-purl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Had a penpal who sent me the Woman's Weekly magazine for years. I clipped and saved most of the knitting patterns. Was just looking through them the other day. Made so many of them. This was back in the 1950's. Loved the mag. Glad to hear it is still in existence. My attendants at my wedding wore dresses made from a pattern I bought from it. We corresponded for over 65 years. Then I didn't get a card and wondered if she had died. What a blessing she was.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Just wanted to let UK people know that Woman's Weekly magazine has a supplement this week of vintage knitting patterns. For just 95p it's a bargain, and the patterns are nice. I'm going to knit the girls bolero. I love it when I find something like this!


Thank you for this info. I went to my local newsagent intending to get a copy for myself,sister and friend,but there was only one copy left.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

As I am in Canada we usually get the Brit. Magazines a month or two after the date on the magazine... What date is this magazine. Please,,,,


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It's this weeks, dated 21st May.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you, I will phone the store and see if I can order one.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll see if I can get one tomorrow. thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

We are getting the March Issue at the moment so it will be a while.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

auntycarol said:


> I'll see if I can get one tomorrow. thanks for letting us know.


You'll need to be quick, the new one comes out on Wednesday.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

can we find old vintage patterns from women weekly online.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

WaterFall said:


> can we find old vintage patterns from women weekly online.


The only way I can think is to write to Womans weekly(email) and see if they can send you a copy of the patterns, I think the contact details are in the magazine.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks .


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I went online to Womans Weekly, they have all the patterns to send for at a nominal cost.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Amysue said:


> I went online to Womans Weekly, they have all the patterns to send for at a nominal cost.


That sounds good. I managed to pick the magazine up today whilst out shopping. It has listed in it when the magazine is available each month for the coming year.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Lifeline, that's in the UK, we don't get them that quick, I just got the November 29th issue.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

amy can we look the patterns online what they got I am looking vintage knitted dool costumes for 18 /20 inch dolls please post the site.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I just logged on to Womans Weekly, there is a list of patterns, one says Vintage patterns I hit that... There are quite a few when you scroll down...hope this helps,,,,, Happy New Year....


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks once more.


----------



## LilyV77 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

